# Terra Black Dwarf: Preiswertes Security Gateway für kleine Firmen



## Newsfeed (27 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1971200/1971268/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Terra Black Dwarf: Preiswertes Security Gateway für kleine Firmen*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Mit dem Terra Black Dwarf UTM-Security Gateway bringt Wortmann eine Sicherheitslösung für kleine Netzwerke, die Firewall, VPN, Anti-Spam, Anti-Virus und Content-Filter vereint.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

